# Tuff choice



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't know what to do....I have a XD45 service with a X2 Insight light mounted and 14 rounds of hollow points....real good bedside firearm right? Well I really want a Colt Commander like I had before my XD....but the Colt has no rail for a light and only 7 rounds. Plus Ive been through alot of forums and magazines and I hear the XD is very reliable and will always fire without flaw...yet Colts and other 1911s for that matter like to jam and you never know when. Should I stick with the XD???


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> I don't know what to do....I have a XD45 service with a X2 Insight light mounted and 14 rounds of hollow points....real good bedside firearm right? Well I really want a Colt Commander like I had before my XD....but the Colt has no rail for a light and only 7 rounds. Plus Ive been through alot of forums and magazines and I hear the XD is very reliable and will always fire without flaw...yet Colts and other 1911s for that matter like to jam and you never know when. Should I stick with the XD???


:watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

im glad your enjoying the movie


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*XD will do the job & do it WELL...*

~ Hey Wicked,
I do have BOTH an XD & 1911. I'm a big fan of the 1911's, my favorite handgun for sure. I'm a fan of the Traditional steel & wood gun, it just feels right to me.... maybe I'm old fashion.
But, I recently when over to the darkside of poly~guns. :smt077. With the same pistol you own, I'd seen the XD in magazines & it got my interest with the 14 round capibility of 45acp. A fellow shooter @ my range happen to have one & offered to let me give it a try... the next weekend I went out & bought my own. I picked up a 4" Service model & added grip tape & a houge slip-on. I've pushed maybe 10 WWB's (1000 rds) through it so far without one failure of the pistol. I have all the confidence in the world in the XD and it stays at my bedside. Now, I will admit they're not as pretty as a classic 1911 but that son of a bytch WILL THROW SOME HARDBALLS & in the dark that's all that matters!!! As for rails & a light... I just carry my regular 3 cell light... just incase the intruder is in need of a "maglight shampoo" so he can look nice for the pOlice, I'm a nice guy like that. :smt077
Plus if ya have to shot some jackass that's in your house... your gonna lose the gun anyway...(ya might get it back) so I wouldn't feel so bad handing over my XD vs. my Springfield 1911. 
So, my answer is .... stay with your reliable XD w/ the 14 rds. Overkill yes...maybe BUT, I'd rather have the extra rounds & not need them than the other way around & ya KNOW it will deliver everytime.... JMHO







~ here's mine


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I must admit the 1911 is my favorite handgun, even an ugly one is better looking that most anything else. I don't have one at the moment, though that can allways change again.... However for a nightstand gun nothing beats a tactical type gun with a tac light on it. I am blind without my contacts or glasses and having a light on my gun allows me to pick up my gun and my glasses. Without a light on the gun I have to grab a flashlight, gun and glasses, and I still only have two hands. With the XD .45 you get 14 rounds of .45 and you seem to question the reliability of 1911s so I think yo answered your own question. If you really want a 1911, and a tac rail, they make those too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kimber and Springfield makes some nice tac rail 1911s - I came so close to buying the Operator from Springfield last yeat - I just didn't care for those tiny, tiny tritium dots in their sights (no white circles around them). The Kimber Warrior is nice too 

My Glock 34 w/ Glock light is my night stand gun.

I keep the mag at 16 rounds (1 less) and 1 in the chamber - so - 17 total still. If that doesn't cut it, then I think I needa beam outta there


----------



## Tacticaljunkie.com (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a kimber right now and I love it however I was a little disappointed when I could not get the desert warrior like I originally wanted due to the rail, and the fact that it was not available in my area yet. I shot the new XD .45 and love it I am definately going to get one for myself. However 1911 you cannot go wrong if you are looking for an under the barrel rail mount here is one to check out, it mount to the trigger guard and looks super clean

http://www.tacticaljunkie.com/site/xprodview.asp?prod_id=286&cat=71


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> I don't know what to do....Well I really want a Colt Commander like I had before my XD....
> 
> yet Colts and other 1911s for that matter like to jam and you never know when.


I'd sure like to hear a little more about your experience with 1911's jamming. How often does it happen to you and what kind of ammo and magazines are you using?


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> Plus Ive been through alot of forums and magazines and I hear the XD is very reliable and will always fire without flaw...yet Colts and other 1911s for that matter like to jam and you never know when. Should I stick with the XD???


I agree that the XD is very reliable (I have a 9mm sub), however I've had problems with it jamming...though only once or twice. My point is, and I'm sure you know, that nothing is 100% reliable. Of course, there are guns out there that have never had a failure, but sooner or later the laws of probability will probably catch up!

I have a 1911 that is a POS, but I definitely got what I paid for. It's a Charles Daly, which I knew absolutely nothing about when I bought it, but I also think my magazines were to blame, as well as some types of ammo.

I have a Beretta 96FS that I thought was the most reliable gun. I've had it for, oh, 5+ yrs now and had never had a single problem with it. (The extractor tip broke once, but that's because I tried Wolf for the first, and last, time and it screwed it up.) Anyway, I'd never had a failure of any kind until my last range trip when I ran a quick 50 rds through it (WWB) and had my first FTE!! I was really surprised, but hey, it's to be expected sooner or later!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't forget the main thing in a gun fight is to win. There is no second place. You have to shoot to win, so which gun do you trust the most. That's the one you want. The cost or pride in the gun means nothing when your life is on the line. Ask any LEO/Soldier about it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> I have a 1911 that is a POS, but I definitely got what I paid for. It's a Charles Daly, which I knew absolutely nothing about when I bought it, but I also think my magazines were to blame, as well as some types of ammo.


I have read a lot of neg stuff about that brand - including how the gun is sometimes so out of spec that U can't change any pieces.

But, if someone asks on one of the 1911 forums, and you comment about that, ya get attacked by the Charles Daly fanatics...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Don't forget the main thing in a gun fight is to win. There is no second place. You have to shoot to win, so which gun do you trust the most. That's the one you want. The cost or pride in the gun means nothing when your life is on the line. Ask any LEO/Soldier about it.


~ very well put Baldly :smt023 a shooter needs to be completely comfortable with what he or she chooses. One other thing to take into consideration is the mechanics of the shooter in addition to the firearm & ammo...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

10-4 on that Rusty. +1


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have read a lot of neg stuff about that brand - including how the gun is sometimes so out of spec that U can't change any pieces.
> 
> But, if someone asks on one of the 1911 forums, and you comment about that, ya get attacked by the Charles Daly fanatics...


Lol, I can't imagine anyone would be a fan/fanatic of the CDs! But then again, they probably do make better quality 1911s than mine.

Mine's done some weird stuff...once it ejected an empty casing AND an unfired round at the same time! :smt076 Weird. Anyway, it will never be a carry piece, but I'll hang onto it for now because it's nice to have ONE .45 for the range!


----------

